# Norco Atomik DH 2009 Dämpferfrage



## Supernoob (15. Juni 2012)

Hi. 

Fahr ein Norco Atomik DH von 2009 mit einer Marzocchi 66 RC2X.


Weiß jemand was da Original für eine Feder drinn ist?

Brauche eine weichere, da der Dämpfer selbst bei harten einschlägen nur bis knapp über die Hälfte einfedert.

Luft ist auch schon komplett abgelassen.


Gruß Supernoob


----------



## Indian Summer (15. Juni 2012)

Hi Supernoob

Bei der Gabel, die bei dir im Atomik verbaut ist, handelt es sich nicht um die ursprünglich verbaute 
Gabel, denn das Atomik kam mit einer RockShox Boxxer Race. Somit können wir dir beim besten Willen nicht sagen, 
welche Federhärte deine Gabel aufweist.

Schau doch schnell bei deinem Händler vorbei, der das für dich checken kann und auch gleich die
passende Feder bestellen kann.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supernoob (17. Juni 2012)

HI Indian.

Das Bike wurde so bei Norco gekauft.

Ich werde jetzt die Gabel zu Marzocchi schicken, weil ich dieses Jahr eh noch kein Service gemacht habe und da können die mir ja direkt ne weichere Feder einbauen.

Lg. Supernoob


----------



## Indian Summer (18. Juni 2012)

Hi Supernoob

Kann mir nicht erklären, weshalb dein Atomik mit einer 66 ausgeliefert wurde. Entspricht absolut
nicht den Angaben, die auf norco.com abrufbar sind.

LG

Fritz


----------

